# anyone always go heavy



## FUZO (Jan 8, 2012)

every time they work out. I just dont know how to go lite its heavy all tyhe time. Yes my body hurts but hey thats what I just have to put up with


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 8, 2012)

FUZO said:


> every time they work out. I just dont know how to go lite its heavy all tyhe time. Yes my body hurts but hey thats what I just have to put up with



*Heavy All The Time*

That is a really bad idea...as you already know.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

How many days a week you work out?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 8, 2012)

I train as heavy as possiblr every time i train. Some days heavy isnt max but its heavy as i can go that day.


----------



## bjg (Jan 8, 2012)

if by heavy you mean to the max then:
heavy all the time = injury, less results, body aches and pains
you don't have to put up with it ..no one is forcing you to go heavy all the time.


----------



## beanerz67 (Jan 8, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> I train as heavy as possiblr every time i train. Some days heavy isnt max but its heavy as i can go that day.



I agree with D I go heavy all the time 5-6 days a week not always Max but heavy.


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 8, 2012)

so do ya'll stick with 5x5's?

I do 5x5's on my big lifts

isolated lifts I tend to pump 8-12 reps


----------



## suprfast (Jan 8, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> I train as heavy as possiblr every time i train. Some days heavy isnt max but its heavy as i can go that day.



Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## beanerz67 (Jan 8, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> so do ya'll stick with 5x5's?
> 
> I do 5x5's on my big lifts
> 
> isolated lifts I tend to pump 8-12 reps


I always go 3-4??6-8s
Then I always finish with a high Rep blood Pumper.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 8, 2012)

light weight for me is heavy haha....yeahhhh BUDDYYYYY!!!!!!! A'int nuttin' but a peanut!!






YouTube Video


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Jan 8, 2012)

What isolated lifts do you do?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jan 8, 2012)

Gulfcoastgorilla said:


> What isolated lifts do you do?



...isolated ones....


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 9, 2012)

I used to go heavy all the time. Heavy as in pyramiding up to a 3RM. However, I discovered that my gains are much more linear and steady if I alternate heavy days (like a 5x5) with light days (like 3x15).  Then again, I'm 45 so it takes me a little longer to recover and get into a supercompensation phase. DEFINITELY much easier on my tendons and joints.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 9, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> I used to go heavy all the time. Heavy as in pyramiding up to a 3RM. However, I discovered that my gains are much more linear and steady if I alternate heavy days (like a 5x5) with light days (like 3x15).  Then again, I'm 45 so it takes me a little longer to recover and get into a supercompensation phase. DEFINITELY much easier on my tendons and joints.




This is definitely a smarter way to train.
Non-linear periodization is the bomb!


----------



## zacthemac (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to agree until I strained both pecs and pulled my lat lol. I don't think its smart to train heavy all the time. I think what matters is max intensity.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 15, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> I used to go heavy all the time. Heavy as in pyramiding up to a 3RM. However, I discovered that my gains are much more linear and steady if I alternate heavy days (like a 5x5) with light days (like 3x15).  Then again, I'm 45 so it takes me a little longer to recover and get into a supercompensation phase. DEFINITELY much easier on my tendons and joints.



I've found it to also be mentally relaxing.  Less worry about how heavy, how much, etc.


----------



## dgp (Jan 15, 2012)

Some where there is a woman warming up with your max.


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 15, 2012)

The female that I train with goes hard and heavy everyday! She has no off season or light days.

She weights 157 (not cut weight) and totals over 1440lbs


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 15, 2012)

I go heavy one week then i go high volume the next.I just do 1x50 or you can do 1x100 and see how that will break a platue.It doesnt sound like much but try it and if you dont get the lactic acid build up then you are waisting your time.It will kill you.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 15, 2012)

If I'm not able to train heavy, I don't go to the gym! Like Levrone says "There ain't no lite days"!!!


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 15, 2012)

^^^ well when he needs to gain 45-50lbs of muscle in less then 4 months, there can't be.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 16, 2012)

*"Stupid is as stupid does."*



hypo_glycemic said:


> If I'm not able to train heavy, I don't go to the gym! Like Levrone says "There ain't no lite days"!!!



*"Stupid is as stupid does." *

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Cork (Jan 16, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> I train as heavy as possiblr every time i train. Some days heavy isnt max but its heavy as i can go that day.



The guys commenting on keeping intensity up are on the right track.  

That being said, I went a month or so and did high volume singles (~10) after every 531 exercise, around 90% 1RM.  I had amazing gains, but my body was definitely hurting after a month of that.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 16, 2012)

Cork said:


> The guys commenting on keeping intensity up are on the right track.



*Off Track*

The guys who maintain "keeping intensity up" are a off track.  

*Periodization*

Periodization training (linear and non-linear) allocates a period of pushing it and backing off to allow for recovery. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2012)

I never go lighter then 75% 1rm


----------



## GMO (Jan 16, 2012)

Depends on your goals at the time:

Bulking...hell yeah, go as heavy as possible...5x5, 4x6's more rest in btw sets

Cutting: More reps, slightly lighter weight, supersets, trisets and less rest in btw sets.

But no matter which you are doing, your intensity should be through the roof.  In fact I get more winded and exhausted when performing my cutting routines.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2012)

I've drained all of the sand out of my weights and I just pretend they are heavy. I feel strong!


----------



## Cork (Jan 16, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *Off Track*
> 
> The guys who maintain "keeping intensity up" are a off track.
> 
> ...



I oversimplified my view.  Obviously one cannot maintain 100% intensity for an unlimited amount of time.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 16, 2012)

GMO said:


> But no matter which you are doing, your intensity should be through the roof.



Pushing youself every workout "through the roof" is idiotic. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## CanadianStrength (Jan 16, 2012)

Aren't we in this to get BIG? Lift heavy boys. Your body will get used to it.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 16, 2012)

CanadianStrength said:


> Aren't we in this to get BIG? Lift heavy boys. Your body will get used to it.



Unfortunately, it does not work that way.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 16, 2012)

^seems to me that you're over exaggerating people's comments to your benefit.
I think we can all agree on periodic training. Bursts of all out, balls to the wall training, then cutting back and cruising a little. Similar to a blast and cruise way of running gear.

Of course there are a thousand different methods.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 16, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> ^seems to me that you're over exaggerating people's comments to your benefit.
> I think we can all agree on periodic training. Bursts of all out, balls to the wall training, then cutting back and cruising a little. Similar to a blast and cruise way of running gear.
> 
> Of course there are a thousand different methods.



If i dont develop a hemorrhoid every day after returning the to gym i didnt workout enough


----------



## icarus (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah. i always go heavy. i dont go above 5 reps on anything for quite some time now. 
but i am going to start doing bench press and close grip twice a week so gonna make one lightish/medium day for that, or instead of bench twice a week do a medium overhead press day, still not sure because i like my overhead presses.


----------



## brazey (Jan 17, 2012)

If you're training for strength heavy is the only way to go. This doesn't mean you train to absolute failure. A lot of guys get big & strong doing heavy singles using 75-85% of 1rm. Training this way along with low bf produces a very good physique and the strength to go with it. That said , everyone needs to find the system they enjoy that produces the results they're looking for and that system could be heavy, light or medium.


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Unfortunately, it does not work that way.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale


Not to be a douche, but are you some sort of authority on trianing? You have quite a condescending tone, and seem to speak in a very matter of fact way. Do you have credentials to back that up?

- edit: just read your profile. It all makes more sense now, plus, knowing your background better, I will pay closer attention to what you say. It is evidently on a good foundation.

Thanks for the info brother


----------



## fredlabrute (Jan 17, 2012)

I train to be an athlete,one day i'm focusing on max contraction, training like bodybuilders.On the other one i'm going for endurance and doing pyramidal sets of 100 reps without any kind of rest,talk about a good burn!!!My 3rd day is all-out power with compounds movements such as cleans,deadlifts,benchs,squats,dips and chins!!!Like that my CNS allows for better recovery and i did stay away from injuries!!!I have been training like a strongman for a while and there's nothing like heavy sets for muscle density,but at 34 yrs old,you have to look more for long term benefits!!!


----------



## GMO (Jan 17, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> Pushing youself every workout "through the roof" is idiotic.
> 
> Kenny Croxdale




You took my quote out of context.  I simply meant that whether cutting or bulking, the same intensity should be applied.  There are times to deload and also take time off, but when you have a goal in sight you need to fight for it.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 17, 2012)

CanadianStrength said:


> Aren't we in this to get BIG? Lift heavy boys. Your body will get used to it.



...until your connective tissues wear the fuck out. It is an ego thing. I did it to myself too for many years and I am paying for it now. I will probably end up needing knee and elbow surgery before I am 35 because I just had to lift heavy all the time.  


The philosophy that your body will adapt is fucking retarded. Your body doesn't adapt to any kind of abuse in the long-term. There are consequences.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 17, 2012)

Kenny Croxdale said:


> *"Stupid is as stupid does." *
> 
> Kenny Croxdale


 
Hey Kenny, How long have you been training or competing?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 17, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Not to be a douche, but are you some sort of authority on trianing? You have quite a condescending tone, and seem to speak in a very matter of fact way. Do you have credentials to back that up?
> 
> - edit: just read your profile. It all makes more sense now, plus, knowing your background better, I will pay closer attention to what you say. It is evidently on a good foundation.
> 
> Thanks for the info brother


----------



## gearin up (Jan 17, 2012)

heavy is a relative term. I go heavy most all the time but sometimes its heavy for five reps and sometimes its heavy for 10-12. So the level of failure and intensity stay about the same but the weights change.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 17, 2012)

KelJu said:


> ...*until your connective tissues wear the fuck out*. It is an ego thing. I did it to myself too for many years and I am paying for it now. I will probably end up needing knee and elbow surgery before I am 35 because I just had to lift heavy all the time.
> 
> 
> The philosophy that your body will adapt is fucking retarded. Your body doesn't adapt to any kind of abuse in the long-term. There are consequences.




This^^^^.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 18, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Not to be a douche, but are you some sort of authority on trianing? You have quite a condescending tone, and seem to speak in a very matter of fact way.



I do need to improve my people skill, don't I? 



Cgrant said:


> Do you have credentials to back that up?
> 
> - edit: just read your profile. It all makes more sense now, plus, knowing your background better, I will pay closer attention to what you say. It is evidently on a good foundation.
> 
> Thanks for the info brother



*Reading*

I am impressed with you taking the time to read my profile.  That means you will take the initiative to research other ares and find out for yourself. 

I usually review someone's profile before replying to a post.  

*Questioning Others and Questioning Information*

You should question others and the information they present.  I do.

*Things That I Want To Know* 

1) Who are you? (Why should I listen to you?)

2) Provide me with the anecdotal and/or scientific information on it.

3) Is the information you have something that I can use? 

4) How can it work for me?

*"Here's What NOT TO Do."*

That my real area of expertise.  Like other who post, I want to share information and insure other don't make the same mistakes that I have made. 

*"Research is what I am doing when I don't know what I am doing." *Einstein

Unfortunately, no matter how smart you are, life (training) is a learning process. 

Make you best educated guess and then experiment with it. 

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 18, 2012)

GMO said:


> You took my quote out of context.  I simply meant that whether cutting or bulking, the same intensity should be applied.  There are times to deload and also take time off, but when you have a goal in sight you need to fight for it.



My Appology

I misunderstood.  I appologize for making that mistake.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jan 18, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Hey Kenny, How long have you been training or competing?



*Dead Sea*

Like Steven Tyler said, I was born when the Dead Sea was just Sick.

I entered my first powerlifting meet in 1969.

Kenny Croxdale


----------

